# New North Carolina Haunter



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Greetings everyone! Just stumbled across this gem of knowledge while researching some ideas for my decorations this year. I love this place already! I am a novice, but I'm looking forward to learning from you guys. Any fellow Carolina haunters feel free to pm me anytime. Would love to meet ya'll in person someday. I'm located in Kinston, NC.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard! Love the signature.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome - I'm a bit far away in Australia!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum usafcharger


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Soon you'll have more Halloween props than you have room to store them!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum!!! You will love it here! So many neat ideas to try and so much great work to admire!


----------

